# Shuckins and Smelvis Double Hit! Oh the carnage!



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I was expecting a c-bid shipment, so I eagerly ran to my mailbox and opened it up. I have never been bombed before, so I wasn't sure what was happening when my mailbox exploded. I woke up on the ground, dazed and confused with a boatload of new sticks. Thanks for the shove down the slope guys, Im off to buy a new humi to fit all these gems!

Thank you so much guys! I feel like an official member of the community now. Your generosity will not go un-noticed.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Haha! Welcome aboard bro.


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow those all look really good!! Nice hits ya'll.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent hits!!

I like that ring gauge chart, nice!!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

looks good, i wanna try one of those indian tabac maduros!


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice hits. Double whammy from the Bomb Brothers. Good looking sticks!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Good Hit gentleman.

Looks of good looking sticks.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

cool what is that tube looking thing that alerts you you have been bombed???

enjoy

shove??? looks like they threw you down the slope lolz


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Nitrosportman said:


> cool what is that tube looking thing that alerts you you have been bombed???
> 
> enjoy
> 
> shove??? looks like they threw you down the slope lolz


That cigar tube is a signature of Shuckins'.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome!! Congrats on the bombing, enjoy! 

Are these two working together now.......ohh sh!t


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

shunoshi said:


> That cigar tube is a signature of Shuckins'.


Im so proud to be a bearer of the sacred tube!

I almost want to put it on my mantle at christmas.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

i thought that is what it was! 

you have to post a link to where you had those made shuckins


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Been wanting to try one of those RyJ dealios my own self. The S brothers are just competing against each other now. You can't even back yourself into a corner to watch for one cause here comes the other over the wall.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh i love it, Dave and Ron you guys are the shit, now i sit and watch the rest of the carnage:laugh:


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome hit! I fear for all our safety now. Combined, those two have power we cant fathom.. Enjoy those man..


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice hit brother enjoy em.


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice man you got a very nice selection enjoy man!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Nitrosportman said:


> i thought that is what it was!
> 
> you have to post a link to where you had those made shuckins


i get them from fellow puff member ronc at cigarsolutions.com

try before you buy:
9405 5036 9930 0047 3824 86

enjoy!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i get them from fellow puff member ronc at cigarsolutions.com
> 
> try before you buy:
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 3824 86
> ...


Hahaahaahaahaahaaahaahaahaahaaaa!!!!!!

R.O.F.L.M.A.O.A.P.M.PANTS!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i get them from fellow puff member ronc at cigarsolutions.com
> 
> try before you buy:
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 3824 86
> ...


Hahahahahaha PWNED.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks for posting!

9405 5036 9930 0047 3828 09
9405 5036 9930 0047 3827 79

lol...


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL Owned!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh dam! 

I knew it was omen when I hard snuckins mention getting more tubes!

Ron you are a mad man!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Its really best just to not talk about him at all. Just stay off the radar.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Hahaahaahaahaahaaahaahaahaahaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> R.O.F.L.M.A.O.A.P.M.PANTS!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


L'ed MAO too!

Damn good humor Ron!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

shuckins said:


> thanks for posting!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 3828 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 3827 79
> ...


Hahaha--haha-ha...ha-wha__t? :scared:

.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Two great hits, enjoy.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

You got to watch that shuckins guy he is sneeky!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

:banana:

AHAHAHAHAHA! The BOTLs here are awesome! Another great destruction!!!


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i get them from fellow puff member ronc at cigarsolutions.com
> 
> try before you buy:
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 3824 86
> ...


oh shit my whole family is here too for thanksgiving....:hungry:

thanks for the link ;-) btw


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey then everyone can enjoy a smoke with their turkey!


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i get them from fellow puff member ronc at cigarsolutions.com
> 
> try before you buy:
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 3824 86
> ...


The real question is how the hell does Ronc keep them in stock at this rate?


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

lets pray the printing presses don't break!!!


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Can we officially dub Smelvis and Shuckins the Mega Powers, ala Hulk and Macho Man?


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

thats awesome!!! congrats


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

shuckins said:


> thanks for posting!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 3828 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 3827 79
> ...


i hope they survived **sniff***


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

weezel32 said:


> Can we officially dub Smelvis and Shuckins the Mega Powers, ala Hulk and Macho Man?


WONDER TWIN POWERS ACTIVATE!!! For all you 80's cartoon buffs out there that remember the Wonder Twins and the Justice League!:rockon:


----------

